# New ads in Marketplace



## Fletcher921 (Jan 12, 2009)

How do I search for the new ad's placed in our system now?  I enjoyed looking at the most current ads every week or so - sometimes something sparked my interest that I would have never "searched" for.  For a while, they were sorted by date the ad was placed but I don't see that now.

Any chance there is a way to search for the new ads - kind of like how we can ask to see only the new posts?

Thank you -


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 12, 2009)

I will look into this for you.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 12, 2009)

also make sure you sign up for the newsletter, as it does something similar!

It gives you

Latest resort reviews

Rentals that are about to expire (the marketplace version of LMR)

latest for sale ads

latest direct exchange ads

latest bargain basement ads

and

latest rentals posted


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 12, 2009)

oh and you can sign up for the newsletter by logging into the TUG member only section here

http://tug2.com/tugmembers

and clicking on the link near the top of the page titled "TUG NEWSLETTER"


----------

